# UAE to issue 10-year residence visa for investors



## jafakash (Apr 5, 2017)

The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has announced its new policy on VISA issuance, granting 10-year residence visa :banana::banana::banana: to investors, professionals, families as well as top-performing students. On 20 May 2018, the Cabinet made this new visa ruling with the goal of upholding UAE as a major destination for international investors and renowned talents worldwide. The new policy also allows This ruling was inked by Cabinet officials led by His Highness Sheikh Mohammad bin Rashid Al Maktoum, the Vice President and Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.
Source : https://dxboffplan.com/uae-10-year-residence-visa/


----------

